# Duyuru > Gündem >  Akif Beki de 'mehdi' ilan etmiş

## bozok

*Akif Beki de 'mehdi' ilan etmiş* 

**

_MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın bir dönem sözcülüğünü yapan, gazeteci Akif Beki’nin Erdoğan’ı “Mehdi” ilan ettiğini açıkladı._ 

*5.2.2010 / Yusuf SAHİCİ - ANKARA / gazeteport.com*


Başbakan Erdoğan’a yapılan “Peygamber” yakıştırmasının tartışması henüz sona ermeden, şimdi de “Mehdi” tartışması başladı. MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın bir dönem sözcülüğünü yapan, gazeteci Akif Beki’nin Erdoğan’ı “Mehdi” ilan ettiğini söyledi. 


Oktay Vural, Akif Beki’nin yazdığı bir kitapta Erdoğan’ı “Sandıktan çıkan Mehdi” ilan ettiğini savunurken Beki ise, ‘’Silivri Cezaevi’nde yatan Ergun Poyraz’ın hakkımdaki bir kara propagandasını yeniden tedavüle sokuyor. Başbakan’ı ‘Mehdi’ ilan ettiğimi söylüyor. Kuyruklu propaganda!...” dedi. 


Beki’nin 2003 yılında kaleme aldığı kitaba dikkat çeken Vural, GAZETEPORT’a “Kitabı okuyanlar ‘Mehdi’nin nasıl ilan edildiğini görür” dedi. Kitapta, şu ifadeler yer alıyor: 


*MUSA’NIN SOYUNDAN:* Ve Tayyip Erdoğan’ın harfler hiyerarşisindeki peygamberi. Erdoğan, İbn Arabi’nin çizelgesine göre Musa peygamber soyundan geliyor. Yani, hem Musa peygamberin karakteristik özelliklerini taşıyor hem de hayatı bu peygamberin yaşam öyküsüyle paralellikler gösteriyor. Musa peygamber, halkını özgürleştiren bir lider. Bir Hurufi için, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yaşam öyküsüyle bu kıssa arasında paralellikler kurmaksa hiç de zor görünmüyor… 


*KURTARICI:* En çok oligarşinin korkularından çekiyor, öcü gibi gösteriliyor, siyasi yaşamı boyunca bununla mücadele ediyor. Ve oligarşinin korkuları (bu anlamda kehanet) gerçek oluyor, Erdoğan iktidara geliyor. Ama onu son umut ve kurtarıcı olarak gören halkının oylarıyla. Ve Musa peygamberle Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yaşamındaki en inanılmaz paralellik tam da bu noktada ortaya çıkıyor. Tayyip Erdoğan iktidarını Abdullah Gül’le en az 30 yıllık bir geçmişe dayanan yol arkadaşıyla paylaşıyor. 


*İNSANLARIN ARASINDA ZUHUR ETTİ:* Hadis külliyatında geniş yer tutan ‘mehdi’, ‘deccal’ ve ahir zaman haberleri, sembolik anlatıma sahip olsa da, küçümsenmeyecek bir kitle yakın zamanlara kadar onları bire bir okudu. Bu yüzden iki buçuk minare boyunda ve alnında kefere yazan bir deccal bekledi, sahte cennetler sunacak biri. Ve ona karşı gelecek mehdinin söylendiği gibi şam’dan çıkıp geleceği sanıldı. Bu çalışma boyunca anlatılan mantalite evrimi ve eldeki veriler artık çoğunluk için ‘kurtarıcı’ haberlerinin bire bir anlamından soyutlandığını gösteriyor. Göklerden beklenen ‘kurtarıcı’, insanların arasında zuhur etti. Göksel değil, dünyevi bir kurtarıcı, bir siyasi lider olarak. Mucizelerle gönderilen göksel bir varlık yerine oylarla sandıktan çıkan bir kurtarıcı. Büyük bir kitlenin son umudu. Seçilmiş biri ama seçmenleri tarafından.

...

----------

